# Resume for Medical Coder Position!!



## crystal.speight (Aug 13, 2013)

CRYSTAL SPEIGHT CPC
crystallashealspeight@yahoo.com


To Whom It May Concern:

I am writing to introduce myself and to apply for the position of a Claims Analyst/ Medical Coder.  I have progressive medical billing /coding experience.
My background includes:

•	Professional Procedural Coding 
•	Verify Benefits and Eligibility
•	Ensure accurate adjudication
•	Excellent customer service



I am confident that my background and skills will able me to quickly contribute to your team.  I have enclosed my resume for your consideration and I am interested in discussing the position with you.

With enthusiasm,

Crystal Speight
Enclosure


----------



## kwylie (Aug 30, 2013)

#1 list your city and state on the front page.  There is also no attachment of your resume.


----------

